# ip messenger problem



## p.sasikala08 (Feb 26, 2010)

hii

i could not able to see other users in ip messenger in the same lan
i had installed Symantic client firewall...
if i disabled that firewall it was showing all the users
if i enabled firewall it was not showing the users
i could not find out the problem
can anybody pls help me


thank u
sasi


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

The solution is in you own problem statement.

JUST DISABLE THE FIREWALL...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Or perhaps the more intelligent solution would be to configure the firewall properly so that it allows the activity.


----------

